# Help using a cap press



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

So, I've started doing rhinestone caps. However, I'm noticing that the tape doesn't lay flatly on the cap so when I press the design it's a bit distorted and I'm having to use my heat wand to move the stones back to the right position afterwards.They turned out beautifully, but took to long.

Is there some kind of trick to get the stones to lay right, am I applying too much pressure? I was using all ss6 stones which made matters worse. I'm attaching the design I did.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Too hard to guess without seeing more pics or a vid of your process. Several possibilities from cap platen size mismatch, design too close to edge of plat, maybe need a third hand,... Hat looks cool, just too hard to see what problem might be by pic and description. Post or PM vid link, or several stills from start to finish and I'll see if I can help. Good Luck.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You might have too much pressure on your press. I use a rubbery silicone cover sheet instead of Teflon so it stays put better. And if you use too much pressure, the stones can shift.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes,
I definitely realize I was using too much pressure. It also helped to put a towel under the cap so that it wouldn't crinkle. I'm getting the hang of it now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

jasmynn said:


> Yes,
> I definitely realize I was using too much pressure. It also helped to put a towel under the cap so that it wouldn't crinkle. I'm getting the hang of it now. Thanks everyone.


 Why in the world would you be up at 330 am. I really like that cap, it looks great. I would like to see pics of some more if you get a chance.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm a night owl and insomniac! lol.... Hey, wait a minute... You wouldn't know I was up if you weren't up too!  
Ok, I'll post some more pics.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Yes,
> I definitely realize I was using too much pressure. It also helped to put a towel under the cap so that it wouldn't crinkle. I'm getting the hang of it now. Thanks everyone.


It's funny how we get so used to doing things on a heat press and assume they should be the same on a cap press. Same concept, right?

I was fortunate enough that my friend Brian @My Shirt Connect who was the one who helped me start my business, really helped me out a lot and totally trained me on how to use certain pieces of equipment. A cap press still requires some tlc but it's not as daunting as it used to be. 

I'm glad you're here asking the hard questions that maybe seem silly to ask. Chances are if you struggle with something, someone else out there is too!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

jasmynn said:


> Yes,
> It also helped to put a towel under the cap so that it wouldn't crinkle.


That is good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello.

Any suggestions on a cap press?

Thnx


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I was fortunate enough that my friend Brian @My Shirt Connect who was the one who helped me start my business, really helped me out a lot and totally trained me on how to use certain pieces of equipment.


I'm just reading this thread because I'm thinking about getting a hat press. Mostly, I wanted to say that I NEED A BRIAN!!!!!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Trinkets2008 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Any suggestions on a cap press?
> 
> ...


I got one called VESTA from ebay for about $170. So far, so good, however since this is my first one, I have nothing to compare it too.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Why in the world would you be up at 330 am. I really like that cap, it looks great. I would like to see pics of some more if you get a chance.


Ok,
Here they are


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Ok,
> Here they are


Are these photos of the actual hats or are they mock ups?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

These are mockups of hats that I've done. I hardly ever take photo after because they look the same. Except shirts. I don't like the wrinkly look and it's hard to get them really smoothed out to get a good pic. I'm working on one now and I'll post an original pic of the hat.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> These are mockups of hats that I've done. I hardly ever take photo after because they look the same. Except shirts. I don't like the wrinkly look and it's hard to get them really smoothed out to get a good pic. I'm working on one now and I'll post an original pic of the hat.


I've been able to get pretty good photos of my shirts and hats with bling. I get designers texting me asking how I get my mock ups to look so realistic but they're actually photos of real shirts I took with my point and shoot camera! Lol 
Anyway, that's why I asked.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting. I really like seeing what other folks are doing. At least it was not 330 again.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Thank you for posting. I really like seeing what other folks are doing. At least it was not 330 again.


LOL! It's almost 2am here and my heat press is warmed up and I'm just starting to press some shirts!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

caps are curved but your design is flat. bend the bill up or back to the top. that will help to make the cap less curved. if you have to either cut the design apart and do it in sections or use heat tape to hold it in place.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> LOL! It's almost 2am here and my heat press is warmed up and I'm just starting to press some shirts!


 You ladies worry me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

littlefatbuddy said:


> You ladies worry me.


I'm sorry but I'm busy designing something to make a couple of hats tonight. But that's okay... it's only 1:53am.


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

I have yet to use my cap press for a cap but I have used it for all sorts of items that would not lay flat on the regular press like book bags, boot shafts etc. After having a design or too shift on bags when I pulled the lever all the way I tried hovering the plate over my item without any pressure. Then I used a silicone sheet to protect my hand and put pressure on the stones by hand while they were still hot. I do this all the time with small ss6 designs on cheer bows and it works really well. Maybe a similar technique will work for you? For me it was the pressure combined with the curved surface that caused the design to shift I think. Getting rid of the pressure solved it for me.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Lay your transfer on the hat, then cut the transfer to follow the curve. Press. Move the hat and place the other part of the transfer where it lays properly. Press again. Use light pressure for the first pressings, then cover with a teflon sheet and do final presses with 1/2 turn more pressure. The bills of caps are hard to keep stones on, especially ss06, make sure the hat is completely cool before removing the transfer tape.


----------



## jme6201 (Dec 12, 2012)

Super cute hats! Great job


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

How did you get the mock up on a hat picture?


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bling It On said:


> I have yet to use my cap press for a cap but I have used it for all sorts of items that would not lay flat on the regular press like book bags, boot shafts etc. After having a design or too shift on bags when I pulled the lever all the way I tried hovering the plate over my item without any pressure. Then I used a silicone sheet to protect my hand and put pressure on the stones by hand while they were still hot. I do this all the time with small ss6 designs on cheer bows and it works really well. Maybe a similar technique will work for you? For me it was the pressure combined with the curved surface that caused the design to shift I think. Getting rid of the pressure solved it for me.


I make rhinestone cheer bows as well!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Re: Help using a cap press*



CELEBRATIONS said:


> How did you get the mock up on a hat picture?


I use sierra hotfix. You can also do this in Photoshop if you know how to remove the background from your image.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using T-Shirt Forums


----------

